# My Marble Molly Had Kids!



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

_*My marble molly had babys but ive never had fry before and or anything like that. So my question is what do I need to do? Ive alreadie put them in what I use to quarantine my tank bc the 2nd tank I have is still cyling. But that should be ready by monday. But I am sooo new at this I have no idea. So any help would be great! Thanks again!

Sara! 

Ps My ROPE FISH DIED after 5 yrs of being so adorable!*_


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Generally I fed my frys flakes in a baggie that I crushed with my fingernails.


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

*Oh I have fry food that I got at the pet store today while I was working!*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you already have them separated, so all you need to do now is feed them 2/3 times a day and keep their water clean to promote fast growth. In addition to the fry food, give them some crushed "veggies" flakes since mollies do best with veggie food. Add a teaspoon of salt per gallon to keep them healthy, and keep them warm, ~ 78F

Do all that and they'll be ready for the main tank in a month.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh and don't forget, very important... take lots of pictures of the little cuties. *sigh* they grow up so fast. 
lol
Personally... we didn't put our fry into the community tank until they were two months and close to an inch long. They started growing really quickly once we did and now they are about to outgrow our guppies.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

goats have "kids"...fish have fry.....lol.....i knew there was something i needed to do...
fry foods...


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

loha has to put in his 2 cents


----------

